# Tune-up. What will I notice after its done.



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

My 200SX has 166,000 miles on it, and is believed to not have had a tuneup since 60,000 miles was on the odometer.

Recently, idle has gotten a little rough. I very rarely am getting a misfire here and there upon accelerating (2k rpm or so), and gas mileage has dipped to around 31mpg (from 35-38) on my 96 200SX GA16 5spd. I think a tuneup should smooth this stuff out a little. In the last tuneup, the previous owner said he replaced the plugs, and that was it. This time I'm gonna get new wires, plugs, cap, rotor. Do you guys think its now time??

In general, what else will a tune up do for me? Is it bad for the car to go a long time without a tuneup?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You'll get better mileage and a lot more.

and have a mechanic check the ECU for any errors


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

well, today I bought a cap, rotor, and plugs. I'm going to leave on the wires as they look fine. Will replace if necessary. I plan to do the install tomorrow. I'll post mpg increases if any over the next few weeks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I hope you got NGK plugs, if not take them back and exhange them for NGK


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Also, have your oil changed...along with the fuel filter, oil filter and if possible, flush your radiator and engine


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I bought NGK-R plugs from the dealer. didn't ask for the -R type of plug. That was just the nissan factory plug (pre-gapped too  )

We ended up replacing the cap, rotor, and plugs (oil change, fuel filter change, and radiator flush already done recently)

I had some trouble with the distributor cap bolt, but I'll ask about this in another thread.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I hope you got NGK plugs, if not take them back and exhange them for NGK


I don't understand this preoccupation with NGK. A spark plug is a spark plug, the only differences are what you pay for them. I've used $.99 Bosch Supers in my Z for over a year with no problems. To me NGKs rank right up there with SplitFires. Waste of money.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

My dad put Bosch plugs in his 1988 Sentra and his 92 Maxima (he's an auto technician and owns his own shop) and they both ran like garbage. He replaced them with factory plugs, they both ran like a dream. Now when he tune-ups for customers, he orders factory plugs from the dealership, regardless of the vehicle. But really if you want to try the the $0.99 Bosch/Champion/whatever's on sale plugs, I say try it, you're not out more than a few bucks anyways. Personally, I just hate doing things twice.

The Bosch thing seems to be prevelant among japanese cars, some friends of mine drive Toyotas and also notice problems with Bosch SP (and Platinums no less!), so they buy NGKs. Ironic since my old 89 VW Fox only ran right with the Bosch Platinums (which were factory IIRC, go figure).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I don't understand this preoccupation with NGK. A spark plug is a spark plug, the only differences are what you pay for them. I've used $.99 Bosch Supers in my Z for over a year with no problems. To me NGKs rank right up there with SplitFires. Waste of money.


Do a serach, you'll see that everyone reccomends them

also go the sentra.net and see what they say about them.

I got the IX iridum plugs and when the temp hit 0* my car started right up with no problem. Sure they were $6.00 a piece, however it was good knowing that even though my balls shrunk up into my sthomach and wern't gonna come out till spring my car would start with no problem.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I chose factory, even though the previous owner did have bosch platinums in there.


----------

